# DONT USE JUMBO FEEDERS



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ok well me and my buddy went out and bought a feeder as usuall, but this one was like 6 + inches, my piranhas are all about 2 1/2 inches, this is the worst thing u can do , we put the feeder in and he hanged out with the p's for like 3 mins but then , all hell broke loose, they jumped him all 11 were on him , they conpletly took off its tail down to the bone, and took boths its eyes out. they then retreated to the other side of the tank and chilled out for like 10 mins , then came back for another go eating all up its spine and its underbelly , by this time the goldfish is very mangled, . my p's then went and chilled again for like 20 mins and didnt touch it , leaving this poor goldie floating around at the top of the water with no eyes and very mangled body . i felt so sorry for it i got the coldest water with ice cubes in it and put it in there , it only lasted about 3 seconds in the cold and then completely died. I WILL NEVER DO THAT AGAIN and i suggest that if u want to feed your p's a nice big snack like i decided to do only buy a goldie that size if u have like 8 inche p's otherwise foget it , and stick with normal tiny guys , i feel sad and so does my buddy ( jebus) . very not cool


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

wow, i didn't think i'd hear a piranha owner say he felt sorry for a feeder, i feel sorry for the mouse on that video, thats just mean i think...........i would just feed my p's a little fish that they could swallow whole so i wouldn't have to see it suffer


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

sorry to hear that man i dont like when animals sufer like that


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I totally agree, feeders if used (which I think is unnessesary) should be "bite size"


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

That's some sick sh*t man. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Thats nothing, I used to own a 6 ft Burmese python, and 2 4 foot Col red tail boas,

I fed the boas live rats all the time, they always ended up pissin and shitten themselves before they stopped breathing and twitching, and the Burm... one day I put in a live feeder rabbit..

NOW I did feel bad about that 1....







poor white rabbit

lol

Malice


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i felt really bad last weekend too. my 5-6 inch rbp's chomped a 3 inche feeder from the tail... right up to where the abdominal cavity was about to start. basically it was alive but couldn't swim for like 10 min. i was torn about what to do as i saw it gasping and trying to swom for life as it was stuck to the intake of my feeder. definately not fun.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Malice said:


> Thats nothing, I used to own a 6 ft Burmese python, and 2 4 foot Col red tail boas,
> 
> I fed the boas live rats all the time, they always ended up pissin and shitten themselves before they stopped breathing and twitching, and the Burm... one day I put in a live feeder rabbit..
> 
> ...


 i have an 8 ft red tail boa i been diein to feed a rabbit but i gave the snake

to my sister and havent been able to get out there for awhile to see it

maybe this easter :laugh:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I cant wait to feed this nice bigger feeder to my pygos tomorrow!


----------



## pmGFK (Feb 27, 2004)

This is nature's crualty!

One of my friends did feed is usumbara baboon (a tarentula specie) a pinky (a baby mouse). When the T putted her fangs in the pinky's back, the mouse started to scream like hell and pissing on herself. I nerver heard a scream like that! After like 10min there where nothing left of the pinky.

God that was a great demonstration of those spider's power!!

We didn't feel sorry for the mouse at all!
Maybe I'm just a stupid bad ass ... but it does nothing to me to see an animal kill another one. It does shock me when it's an human who kills an animal.


----------



## tankfullanuts!!! (Feb 10, 2004)

My new lil rhom refuses to eat more than half of it's feeders, always the back end,so you have these fish floating around the tank wiggling and gasping for air.Why he does this is beyond me.I personally find my rhom to be a much bigger NUT than my reds....anyways from now on i'm sticking to those "bite size snacks".


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that must of been sweet to see
we need some pics next time


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yea this is one of the main reasons i got p's was so i can see the carnage

i dont really care if the feeder suffers a little cause its not gonna last long

just think about some of the sh*t that happens in the wild


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I cant wait to feed this nice bigger feeder to my pygos tomorrow!


 Damn I dont know what you guys trip on so much? That feeder that I feed was 4" and they just demolished it. Its gills were still pumping after they finished!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i seen that happen i my tank too. my p's tore this feeder up all that was left was

the top half of the head with the eyes and a little bit of the back and it was still

twitchin. i was amazed at how fast they tore it up, come to think of it it was the

first feeder i ever gave em.


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

this is my story. when i was at work my cousin came to my house without me at home. he and my bro took my 3 inch pacu and fed it to the piranhas 
wen i came back the only of of the pacu was his head
i got so pissed damn.... they also tried to feed my oscar to them. cold hearted bitchess


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

some bro you got there id go nuts on his ass and definetly make him pay


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

LOL i did i fuken socked dose fooz


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

The pain is gone long before the twitchin' stops.

Me and some friends went deer hunting one morning before school because they were having an in-service day until noon. We killed this deer. To get breakfast started, me and one other guy slit the hide and cut out the tenderloins while the other two dudes finished cutting up the meat. As we were cutting the tenderloin into pieces about the size of a sausage patty, you could still see the little meat pieces twitching! Never had meat that fresh in my life.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ill do the feeder thing again this next weekdn (smaller feeder) and ill post pics or pm me later on if u want em


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

happened to me before. see this 6 inch koi who suffered from my three inchers 3-4 months ago. its just fascinating to watch in the first run with all that splashing and chasing, but when they left that poor koi just like that, i got pissed.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

at least this fellas still have his eyes intact....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

camotekid said:


> happened to me before. see this 6 inch koi who suffered from my three inchers 3-4 months ago. its just fascinating to watch in the first run with all that splashing and chasing, but when they left that poor koi just like that, i got pissed.


 that koi look awfuly big to feed to those guys


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dang that koi was pretty big there. Nice carnage


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yah man the goldie i fed waslike that size or bigger, but the p's were like smaller than the ones in the pic, kindof dumb decisoon now htat i think back,


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

When i first got my cariba's i had 3 in a small tank. I would feed them a gold fish about their size (5in) It was the coolest thing i ever saw. My caribe would tear them up as soon as they hit the water biting off their heads, stomach, what ever they could bite first. I gotta get a big feeder like that for my big shoal of p's


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

ps are ruthless bastards!! My four 1.5" ps ate like 15 guppie feeders the first night I got them. Well, one of the guppies had a bunch of little babies in the tank and the ps were just swimming around gulping them up. I did fell a little sad about it, but then I thought that this is one of the reasons that I got them. My wife got a little upset about it...lol. There is also a gold fish in there with them. they ate his tail off the first night, but he is still in there with them. They could eat him anytime they want, but they jus let him swim around in there.


----------



## CKRAZY (Mar 11, 2004)

i like it when my P's eat big feeders its tite


----------

